# 7th week Pregnant golden not showing :(



## rym237

Hello!
My Golden (Pixel) is in her 7th week of pregnancy, but she's not showing at all.
She hasn't gain any weight, and I read that at this stage, I should feel the puppies move, but that's not the case 

We took her to the vet 2 weeks ago, but he couldn't tell if she was pregnant or not, he said it was too soon..

She was on heat the first week of May. well she stayed at the male's house for 10 days, from April 30 until the 10th.

.... Is it normal that she's not showing? I was thinking that maybe it's because is a large breed?
Does anybody knows how soon will a Golden retriever show?

Thanks soo much in advance!


----------



## Megora

What did the ultrasound show?


----------



## MikaTallulah

I would say not pregnant. He should have been able to hear heart beats or palpate something if she was pregnant.


----------



## KeaColorado

Well, with the caveat that I've never bred a litter...it doesn't sound like pregnancy to me. All of the pregnant bitches I've seen at that stage have definitely looked and acted very pregnant. Did her heat cycle start at the beginning of May? Did you or your vet check progesterone to see when she was receptive (generally not until second week of the cycle)? You mentioned she stayed at the male's house, but how many times was she actually bred? Did anyone supervise the breeding?


----------



## cgriffin

I would also say she is not pregnant, given what you described so far and looking at the picture. She does not look like a dog that is 7 weeks pregnant. 
Your vet should have been able to tell at supposedly 5 weeks of pregnancy.


----------



## Swampcollie

I don't think she's pregnant. By this time there should be some signs of pregnancy.


----------



## rym237

The male's owner sent me picture everyday of they mating. She said that she caught them in the act twice a day.
The 1st day of her period was on April 28.
I was going to do an ultrasound, but told my vet that I was going to wait another week.
I might take her to the vet again during the week.


----------



## ragtym

I would say not pregnant. By 7 weeks, I could feel babies kicking like crazy and my girl already looked like she was going to pop.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Are her nipples enlarged? That is usually a good indication. Has she lost her "waist?" Has her appetite changed?

Why on earth would the stud dog owner take her so early? If first blood was April 28, she would typically not be ready to breed around May 7, and more likely later than that. Was she flagging? While not a good indicator of ovulation, it is sometimes a sign her body is ready. The best ndicator of when it is time to breed is progesterone testing.

If they really did tie twice a day, starting so early, it is also possible that this adversely affected his sperm count. When I had a stud dog, I would never have allowed him to be bred twice a day. There is no need for that. It doesn't increase the chance of pregnancy and can even decrease it.

If you cannot tell she is pregnant, I would definitely ask the vet for an ultrasound.


----------



## K9-Design

Take this as a wonderful opportunity to educate yourself for the next time. By the terms you're using I think you put the cart before the horse : breeding before knowing what you're getting into.
Dog's don't have periods, they come in season.
You need to do progesterone tests. 
The stud dog owner shouldn't "catch" them breeding, they should be strictly supervised to make sure they don't hurt themselves.
Ultrasound and palpation to diagnose pregnancy have specific windows of time that are optimal. This should be up to the VET to determine when to do these things, not the owner's convenience.
All these things AND MORE are necessary knowledge before you actually breed your dog.
Do you have a mentor that is helping you?


----------



## goldentemperment

K9-Design said:


> Take this as a wonderful opportunity to educate yourself for the next time. By the terms you're using I think you put the cart before the horse : breeding before knowing what you're getting into.
> Dog's don't have periods, they come in season.
> You need to do progesterone tests.
> The stud dog owner shouldn't "catch" them breeding, they should be strictly supervised to make sure they don't hurt themselves.
> Ultrasound and palpation to diagnose pregnancy have specific windows of time that are optimal. This should be up to the VET to determine when to do these things, not the owner's convenience.
> All these things AND MORE are necessary knowledge before you actually breed your dog.
> Do you have a mentor that is helping you?


Just wanted to explicitly thank you for this post.


----------



## sammydog

It was already recommended to start educating yourself, I could not agree more. Here is some information:

The big four Golden Retriever clearances are hips, elbows, eyes and hearts. You can read more about hereditary problems in the breed and clearances below.
Finding Information About Golden Retriever Health


There are two very good books:

The Dog Breeder's Guide to Successful Breeding and Health Management
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Breeders-Successful-Breeding-Health-Management/dp/1416031391[/ame]


Successful Dog Breeding: The Complete Handbook of Canine Midwifery
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Successful-Dog-Breeding-Midwifery-reference/dp/0876057407/[/ame]


----------

